# Floetrol



## hammerheart14

I had a few painters say Floetrol is now ****, and isn't what it used to be. What do you guys think?, and is there a better paint conditioner out there, and is a paint extender the same thing as a conditioner?


----------



## Quaid?

i love floetrol, use it all the time


----------



## TJ Paint

I haven't used flotrol for a few years. I've used xim extender recently and like it. I like that it don't mess up the color as much as flotrol does, or dry mil thickness, since it don't require as much in the ratio mix


----------



## ortiz23

Where did you hear that floetrol sucks now from? and what is the problem with it?

I like it and haven't had any problems with it. I don't use it all the time, in fact not that often except when circumstances arise that would make help the situation.

I am trying BM extender at the moment since i am using their paint. I haven't used it yet but will soon.

I believe a latex conditioner and extender are virtually the same thing. They are supposed to do the same thing just one company calls it POtato and one calls it PoTAto


----------



## VanDamme

I really like the "Pitt-Tech 90-740 Waterborne Conditioner"


----------



## Rcon

H2O waterbased conditioner works as well. :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I got a gallon of Floetrol sitting on my shelf for like 3 years now. Think I'll post it in the for sale thread. What does Floetrol cost nowa days?


----------



## mblosik

Rcon said:


> H2O waterbased conditioner works as well. :whistling2:


H2o chemist said awhile back that water mixed with paint can lead to paint failure....someting about tap water's chemical properties.... I personally use xim extender......and looooooove it!


----------



## AztecPainting

Floetrol is still awesome, I mix some floetrol with my paint for spraying trim. That's the only time I use it though.


----------



## NaeGan

I like Floetrol myself. I think it makes the paint dry down better. Especially when you spray trim.

Tap water messes the the chemistry of the paint? I hope there's a limit to how much it takes to mess up the paint because I do it often. I usually cut in a half a cup when I'm cutting if it has been open for awhile to help keep it from globbing on the brush as much. Am I the only one that does this? Maybe I'm not as smart as I think.


----------



## straight_lines

Tap water has all sorts of chemicals in it. Chlorine, floride, and god knows what else.


----------



## BrushJockey

Since I discovered XIM extender I have left flotrol and not looked back. Flotrol is lumpy gooey and well, other stuff.
XIM= brush grease.


----------



## bikerboy

Use floetrol in certain situations. It still works.


----------



## NEPS.US

Floetrol is a must for spraying interior trim packs and for brushing exterior trim in the summer.


----------



## KLaw

NEPS.US said:


> Floetrol is a must for spraying interior trim packs and for brushing exterior trim in the summer.


Duh...:blink:

Common sense - IMO.


----------



## Woody

I spit Grizzly snuff ...in every 5'. works under any conditions. I used all the fancy stuff when I started, now i sit at home collecting checks. 

If ?... I couldn't make 42%-46% profit....I stayed in bed. Do a good job, get it done FAST, and sell..selllll, and selll some more.

Ra...rA

lOvE mE


----------



## NEPS.US

KLaw said:


> Duh...:blink:
> 
> Common sense - IMO.


Are you trolling again Ksev? :thumbsup:

Please dont do anything to get yourself banned AGAIN! This place wouldnt be the same without your witty business and marketing contributions.


----------



## Woody

some of these guys ...would sleep in there van to say; "I'm an owner"


----------

